# Staying Fit on the Road



## tacology (Nov 9, 2016)

Usually when I'm grounded somewhere I head to the gym about 5x per week, doing a weight routine. It's a bit more difficult being on the road. Not getting enough calories, nutrients (at times), energy, etc. to work out. However, I do use my knowledge of body weight workouts to still complete some type of workout. ie: push ups, pull ups, squats, leg raises, and so on.

What are ways you stay fit/healthy on the road?


----------



## todd (Nov 9, 2016)

donuts help me keep my round shape intact.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 9, 2016)

People tend to lose weight while on the road. Maybe they don't stay in shape, but they lose weight a lot of the time. If you wanna stay in shape just do push ups, sit ups, maybe jog a bit, find some rocks on the side of the road and do some curls with them, drink lots of water and maybe try to eat healthy, which may be harder than you realize at first. Just being able to improvise a routine works out a lot of the time.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 9, 2016)

my ruck is usually anywhere from 20 to 60 #s, and 90% of the time I'm in the High Country so Im always hiking under load. Sometimes I have a bike with panniers.


----------



## todd (Nov 9, 2016)

Mankini said:


> panniers.


is panniers code for some exotic silky undergarments?


----------



## Mankini (Nov 9, 2016)

todd said:


> is panniers code for some exotic silky undergarments?



it could be, big boy. 

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080811142155AAVUe3R


----------



## Koala (Nov 9, 2016)

That's what I love about the road is that it gets me in shape!! Walking around endlessly with my pack, sprinting to cars when they stop to pick me up when I'm hitching, borrowing/finding bikes and riding them around new cities for days at a time, swimming in oceans and lakes...sometimes I do that much exercise when I'm not on the road, but then I've gotta force myself...but when I'm traveling I love how the activeness just flows outta me!!!


----------



## ironman (Nov 9, 2016)

Bicycle 40 to 50 miles on average day


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Nov 9, 2016)

i've never not been active while on the road


----------



## fallingseastar (Jul 14, 2017)

True. Moving around in general as a way of life is the best way to stay in shape. If you want to add some weight training/strength building taking a half hour a day for jogging/calisthenics is dope. Find a park or a tree and do some pull ups. Use whatever is around you. Play. Do parkour.


----------

